

Introduction to Signal Processing - tonteldoos
http://www.ece.rutgers.edu/~orfanidi/intro2sp/

======
shas3
On the topic of free e-books related to signal processing, I really love this
book by Vivek Goyal, Martin Vetterli, and Jelena Kovacevic:
www.fourierandwavelets.org

I think their treatment of the subject is more 'modern'. Classical signal
processing is the stuff that you will find in Orfanidis's book in the OP and
other classics such as Lyons, Oppenheim/Shafer, etc. Modern signal processing
involves more harmonic analysis. There has been a lot of work, since the late
80s in the areas of wavelets, dictionary learning, etc. which you won't find
in 'classical texts' on signal processing. In some universities these topics
are taught in 'advanced' signal processing courses, at honors or graduate
level. I hesitate to call this kind as 'advanced' signal processing, because I
feel you need the same kind of prerequisites for 'classical' and 'modern'
signal processing: linear algebra, Fourier analysis, basic probability,
'random processes', etc. In fact, I think 'modern' signal processing taught at
the undergrad level also has the added benefit of being a gentle application-
oriented introduction to real analysis for EE students.

------
adamnemecek
There's also "Scientist and Engineer's Guide to Digital Signal Processing"
which free too and is pretty #swag as well
[http://www.dspguide.com](http://www.dspguide.com)

~~~
jvermillard
+1 This one is really good, showcasing code, graphics and formula for each
lesson. So even if you don't understand totally the mathematical notation you
can still read the code. I managed to learn DSP without an EE degree mainly
with this book.

------
hcrisp
"Understanding Digital Signal Processing" by Richard Lyons should also be
mentioned. Not free, but probably the best text for grasping the concepts of
DSP. As a mechanical engineer his style and illustrations really clicked with
me.

~~~
madengr
Ditto that excellent book. I had the opportunity to take one his courses,
which was also good, not to mention his interesting stories about motorcycle
"clubs".

------
marcosscriven
Recognised that cover right away - I remember paying a huge amount for a copy
of this as a student back in 1996! Incredible really how the web has made such
a large amount of educational material available for free.

------
streptomycin
On the subject of free books from Rutgers professors, check out
[http://www.math.rutgers.edu/~sontag/FTP_DIR/systems_biology_...](http://www.math.rutgers.edu/~sontag/FTP_DIR/systems_biology_notes.pdf)
if you are interested in mathematical modeling in biology.

------
gallamine
Jose Unpingco has some nice articles on his blog that are excerpts from his
book _Python for Signal Processing_. [http://python-for-signal-
processing.blogspot.com/](http://python-for-signal-processing.blogspot.com/)

